# Solved: Wifi not working on laptop



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have been using wifi on my laptop for 3 years with the same router and all of a sudden today it decided to stop working. Other computers can connect to the D-Link router just fine using wifi. 

I tried restarting 3 times and that didn't fix anything. I try to repair the connection and it tells me it failed. 

I'm using Windows Vista on the laptop.

Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. Assuming success you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.

Can you connect successfully by ethernet?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. Assuming success you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.
> 
> Can you connect successfully by ethernet?


Thanks for your help!

When you say encryption, do you mean the wireless password?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> When you say encryption, do you mean the wireless password?


More or less. With encryption disabled (set to 'off' or 'none' or similar) no wireless key or passphrase is needed.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> More or less. With encryption disabled (set to 'off' or 'none' or similar) no wireless key or passphrase is needed.


Okay I tried disabling the password and then restarted but it still will not connect.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> (From a JohnWill post)
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *
> 
> ...


Thanks TerryNet. I rebooted in the morning and all of a sudden it started working again when I entered in the wifi password.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

